# Vendetta and BaWaaJige update.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

Wow I have not been here in a long time. Vendetta is doing great. Fully recovered from her bout with lymes. I have been doing more nose work with her. I need to talk to the tribal council and see if they will hire us to detect drugs at the next pow-wow. Wish us luck on that.

BaWaaJige is doing great. He is 9mos old and training is coming along smashingly. We entered an upland test this past sunday. I pulled him but what he did do he did perfect. It was a finshed test. What that means is that it is for older dogs they only have to have 4passes and they get their title. I was hoping for one pass but...

The test was totally off leash. You came out of a blind, walked up about 15ft to a spot where the working dog was coming off the field. You sat your dog loaded the gun. Once you had that the done the working dog came out to stand beside you, now the working dog became the honor dog and you became the working dog. Together you walked abuot anout 15-20ft the judge would then release a bird from the winger. we both had to shoot. The dogs had to be steady. Once the bird was down the working dog was sent to retrieve. I forgot I was the working dog so Jack( the honor dog) and Jige sat for alooong time. Jige retrieved the bird but dropped it at my feet he had to deliever to hand. I called him back he looked at but wouldnt pick the bird back up. He started to quarter. It was so flashy. he was really getting into a broad sweeping quarter. No other dog did the quartering that way. I called him back he had to pick that darn bird up and he wouldnt. I called it. The judge that had never seen Jige asked me if a really wanted to do that I said. yes. Thsi asme judge was amazed he was only 9mos and that good already. Out of the 10 dogs only 3 past so he wasnt the only one. I know the areas I really need to focus on and to work more on obedience. By summer he will be bringing those ribbons home.

Here are some working pictures of BaWaaJige.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

welcome back!! sounds like you've been busy.. my dogs would have eaten that bird.. lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's looking soooo good.
It's awesome to hear that V is better too. 
Great pics.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that sounds like so much fun , sorry he didnt finish but WOW thats amazing for his age to do what he did. Cant wait to see and hear more updates on this . great pics by the way , thanks for sharing these.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome job! Great pictures too, he looks so focused and proud  Glad Vendetta is back to her great self as well! Thanks for explaining what you have been doing. sounds so interesting.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ah, you've been a busy girl with your doggies! Sounds like the pups are doing well, keep up the good work.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes we have been busy. Lots of training going on and alot more to come too. Plus I am working on a jewelry line and getting ready to do art shows, flea markets and such this summer plus trying to get back to the basics, gardening,canning, berry picking. Life is good.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Love the pictures.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Sharon, those pix are AMAZING! Jige looks so grown up, and like a happy, happy dog with that bird in his mouth. We need updated pix of Miss V too, now that she's recovered. Glad to hear they're both doing so well.


----------

